# Blue Dream



## 1252life (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello stoners,
Recently i have gone to the pharamacy and came across some very nice Blue Dream. It was very tasty, very smooth, and very smelly.

has anyone else come across this strain, and if so how did you like it?

is anyone growing this strain, if so PLEASE send me pictures of your beautiful females!!!!


----------



## jungle (May 21, 2014)

Heres a Blue Dream from Humboldt Seed Organization. I have a couple other plants of Blue Dream from the same seed packet. This ones unique in that the hairs turned reddish tan very early, and the leaves turned purple...the buds are hard and brownish with crystals..the other Blue dream plants the hairs have not turned much and the leaves have not turned purple. All planted at same time. I too was wondering about this strain, it's first time growing it for me. I'm guessing this pheno has more Blueberry? Does Blueberry have purple leaves? It doesn't seem like a great producer but i'm planning on reveging this one. I'll follow along here to see what people have to offer about the strain....I'm looking forward to this purple leafed plant, here in maybe a couple of weeks. 

View attachment IMG_0235.jpg


----------



## jungle (May 22, 2014)

Well theres quite a bit of information about blue dream all over the net. I seen some pics of some plants and some of the plants had purple in their leaves. For this plant I'll try to revg and and have less stretch to see if that might help the yield. I think I'll get an ounce off this plant.


----------



## jungle (May 27, 2014)

BETTER PICTURES OF THIS PURPLE BLUE DREAM. HOPE SO ANYWAYS. i CHECKED SOME TRICS TONIGHT AND SHES READY TO BE HARVESTED. 

View attachment IMG_0298.jpg


View attachment IMG_0299.jpg


View attachment IMG_0300.jpg


View attachment IMG_0301.jpg


View attachment IMG_0302.jpg


View attachment IMG_0303.jpg


View attachment IMG_0305.jpg


View attachment IMG_0293.jpg


----------



## jungle (May 30, 2014)

I vaped this bluedream in a buddha vaporizer.......and I vaped this same blue dream in another vaporizer....I get no taste from the buddha excet menthal mainly. But the other vaporizer brought out a very nice blueberry flavor. Very very nice. Its very strange to me that this flavor is there but may go unnoticed because of the smoking device one is using. The one that gives off the strong blueberry flavor is called a pinnacle pro Vap.  Id say it finds the flavor. And would be a nice choice even above the budda.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 29, 2014)

my blue dream experience was very different

 HSO pack from attitude in the breeder pack (wood)

 very good yielder 2 phenos 

 I kept the short stocky one of the 2

 very stinky .. I got no hint of blueberry in any of the gals 

 one of my favorites


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 29, 2014)

i grew a few of them a few yrs ago, mine looked nothing like the on above, it was short stocky and a heavy yeilder, very good smoke with a great taste.
Mine were VERY susceptible to powdery mildew though.


----------



## bagabones (Jun 29, 2014)

Dman
 sounds like the stuff I grew... I kep thte short oone

 there was some stretch but only the right amount


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes.

Mine were very compact, close to as wide as they were tall


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice


----------



## jbrare1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes blue dream is the best by far. Truly love the way it makes me feel and I stay in control and function superbly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't grow it personally, but someone I know in WA grows it.  I liked it, but didn't really think it was anything special.  The bud I had was nice and dense and frosty looking, but didn't have much taste and the high seemed kind of mediocre to me.


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 27, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I didn't grow it personally, but someone I know in WA grows it.  I liked it, but didn't really think it was anything special.  The bud I had was nice and dense and frosty looking, but didn't have much taste and the high seemed kind of mediocre to me.



Totally agree. Picked some up in Norcal last week at one of the best local places in the Oakland area.

Smelled fantastic, but was mids at best.

Total disappointment.


----------

